# New guide to Tesco and the tunnel



## Rapide561

Hi

Given that there is a change in the terms and conditions of the Clubcard Rewards in December 2010, I thought maybe a revised Tesco and tunnel thread was needed.....with questions (and hopefully answers) to follow.

*Background. *

Tesco Clubcard points are earned when shopping at Tesco. Usually one point, worth one penny is awarded when one whole pound is spent. Sometimes, a double points promotion runs, so in that event, two points per pound spent.

This link will tell you how points are awarded.

Collecting Tesco Points

*What happens next?*

At regular intervals, you will receive a statement from Tesco showing your points total. This can also be viewed online at www.tesco.com after registering your details.

The statement will show the total amount of Tesco vouchers you have received and also any points rolled over to the next quarter. These vouchers are worth their face value in Tesco or they can be redeemed as a Tesco Clubcard Reward, and in the case of the latter, the vouchers are worth three times their face value. If for example you receive £20.00 worth of Tesco vouchers, this would be worth £20 in store at Tesco or worth three times it's face value, i.e., £60.00 when converted to Tesco reward tokens.

*How do I get a Channel Tunnel ticket?*

Assuming you do not spend your Tesco voucher instore and wish to order a Channel Tunnel ticket, follow this link.

http://www.tesco.com/clubcard/clubcard/spend.asp

We will keep the same £20 Tesco voucher as our example. Enter the information required on the Tesco website and a few days later you will receive a Tesco Rewards Token worth £60 to spend on the Channel Tunnel crossing along with instructions for use and a booking form. Once you have received this voucher, call Eurotunnel on 01303 282061 to make your booking. When you have made your booking with the Eurotunnel call centre, you will be given a provisional booking reference. The Tesco Reward Voucher and booking form are to be sent to Eurotunnel. Registered post is recommended for this and costs about £5. _Please seek guidance from Post Office __counter staff in respect of what you may claim if the letter goes astray. _ When your tokens have been processed by Eurotunnel, you will receive an email confirmation.

Note the following points.

1) If your tunnel crossing costs £61, you may pay with the token and pay the difference by payment card or cheque.

2) If the tunnel crossing was £59 and you had one token for £60, you do not get change.

3) If your crossing costs £50, and you had two Tesco Reward Tokens, one for £50 and one for £10, you can send the £50 token to Eurotunnel and you can return the £10 token to Tesco Dealtime for a refund. You do not get a cash refund, but get the equivalent points value recredited to your Clubcard account.

4) If you cannot travel for any reason, you can amend your crossing to an alternative date and pay any difference in fare by card.

5) If you cannot travel at all, you will find most insurance companies will not cover the value of a crossing paid for with tokens. Check the small print. As far as I am aware, Tesco insurance and the Eurotunnel insurance policy do cover for this eventuality but please check this information with the relevant companies.

*What are the drawbacks?*

Usually, the cheapest tunnel crossing for a motorhome is about £61 one way, based on a standard return. Short breaks and day trips have different tariffs. A £61 crossing would cost you £20 in Tesco vouchers and £1 cash.

Sometimes, Tesco accept their Clubcard vouchers in store at double their face value in certain departments. Your £20 Clubcard voucher would therefore be worth £40 in store.

There are often cheap deals on ferries - for example it is possible to cross the channel for as little as £30 one way on a ferry. In this scenario, if your £20 Tesco vouchers are worth £40 in store - see above - it might be more cost effective to pay cash for a ferry crossing and enjoy the double face value promotion in store.

There are also some time constraints to remember.

1) The Tesco Clubcard voucher - as received in your quartlerly statement - will have an expiry date on - approximately two years from the issue date.

2) If you opt for the Tesco Reward Token, the token will have an expiry date - approximately six months after issue. The crossing must be booked before the expiry date of the token.

3) Once you have booked a crossing, the crossing must be completed within 12 months of the booking date.

4) Tesco reward tokens can only be used for return trips originating in the UK and also for singles, from the UK to France. You cannot book a one way crossing from France to the UK

5) If you are travelling with a pet, you cannot pay for the cost of the pet with Tesco Tokens. The pet must be paid for separately.

Hope this helps.

Russell

Edit 1 - clarity re the date of the new scheme.


----------



## joedenise

Russell

Think you've 'jumped the gun' a bit here because if you change your tokens before 6 December you still get 4 x value, not 3x.

Just changed some up and am about to do another lot but I can't book that at the moment because prices aren't available for September yet.

Denise


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

So for best value make the bookings now and change the travel dates to suit later.

Nice one.

Dave p


----------



## Rapide561

*Tunnel*

Precisely Dave.

I am sat on enough tokens for eight crossings. The tokens must be used by the end of April 2011, thus my last crossing must be done by April 2012.

Russell


----------



## chasper

After reading all these words of wisdom i have changed £47.50 of vouchers for Eurotunnel vouchers worth £190.00 and will book early next year for July/ August European jaunt. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## asprn

Edited - point (4) already covered by Russell.


----------



## hayixer

Just to let joedenise know that prices are available for September


----------



## tattytony

Russell thanks for the Eurotunnel info especially your point 4) not being able to book one way from France to UK using vouchers  

I just changed up all my vouchers not that I had that many 8)


----------



## Rapide561

*Tesco*

I have edited to original post slightly to relfect the start dates of the new scheme.

Come on Dougie, pay attention - I had covered the one way crossing thing. Go stand in the corner! 

Just to recap, as Dave P noted.....

You can convert Tesco Clubcard vouchers at the present time at four times their face value. The four times face value scheme finishes in early December.

You will then receive Tesco Reward tokens that are valid for approximately six months. Your booking with the tunnel must be made before this reward token expires. When you have made the booking with Eurotunnel, you must complete travel within 12 months of the original booking date. You could do what I am doing. I will book a couple of crossing for next June, kjnowing I don't need them and will then amend the crossing dates to later in the year, or even 2012 once the prices are released. Do remember though that all travel must be completed within 12 months of the ORIGINAL booking being made.

Russell


----------



## mags52

How much does it coat to change your crossing date if you book with Tesco vouchers in advance? I'm trying to decide whether it is best to take the vouchers now at x4 or wait until I know the dates. It's possible I won't know the dates until the vouchers are due to expire and would then have to guesstimate.
mags


----------



## Hezbez

mags52 said:


> How much does it coat to change your crossing date if you book with Tesco vouchers in advance? I'm trying to decide whether it is best to take the vouchers now at x4 or wait until I know the dates. It's possible I won't know the dates until the vouchers are due to expire and would then have to guesstimate.
> mags


I'd like to know the answer to this too.
Russell - yoo hoo, where are you  :lol:

Also, I see from the Tunnel vouchers I received recently that they just say 'Clubcard Rewards' on them. Does this mean I could use them against something else other than the tunnel, even although I specified Tunnel when I booked them?


----------



## asprn

mags52 said:


> How much does it coat to change your crossing date if you book with Tesco vouchers in advance?


Nothing, other than the additional cost if the journey replacing the amended one is more expensive. You don't get a refund if it's cheaper. 

Dougie.


----------



## Rapide561

*Crossings*

Hi

Dougie is quite correct.

If for example, you book a tunnel crossing costing £61 one way for April 2011, and you then want to travel in May 2011, you can amend your crossing. If the crossings in May still cost £61, there is nothing more to pay. If the May crossing costs £71, then you would pay the difference in fare. The difference must be paid by card etc, and not by coupons.

I have made several crossings for dates that are willy nilly. I will amend them nearer the time. Amendments must be done by telephone on 01303 282061. Prior to phoning, I will log on to the Eurotunnel website and find crossings for the same value as I have already paid - so nothing extra to pay.

Note - all travel must be completed within 12 months of the date the booking was made with Eurotunnel.

Russell


----------



## NevilleStreet

Very useful thread.

We are planning to go to Spain at Easter and were planning to go out on a ferry (Plymouth - Santander) and back through the tunnel. I have just told my wife the "good news" that the tunnel is only about £20 of vouchers, and now I realise that I can't get a one way from the other end!!! Has anyone worked out a way around this?

Cheers, NS


----------



## Rapide561

*Tunnel*

Hi

The tunnel are quite strict on that - it is for bookings originating in the UK - no way around it.

Russell


----------

